# Bodenablauf und Skimmer wirklich nötig??



## MonaNelly (25. Apr. 2010)

ein freund von uns hat einen koiteich und muss ihn rgelmäßig grundreinigen. nun möchte ich das in die hand nehmen und den teich richtig anlegen, allerdings besitzt dieser teich keinen bodenablauf und skimmer. ist das wirklich nötig?? würde nicht auch eine "einfache" filteranlage funktionieren?? ich kenne mich mit koiteichen nicht aus, das ist neuland für mich. 

ich habe im moment keine maße im kopf. ich möchte eine art pflanzenfilter bauen, in dem fall einen teil der mittelzone absperren mit großen steinen und dort einige pflanzen anbringen.

wir müssen also einen geeigneten filter und viele passende pflanzen kaufen. 
wekche pflanzen werde ich mit ihm noch planen, mir geht´s jetzt hauptsächlich um den nicht vorhandenen bodenablauf....


----------



## ebo (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bodenablauf uns Skimmer wirklich nötig??*

Hallo.
Also manchmal komm ich hier  echt nicht klar.
Nimm mir das nicht böse aber wieso willst DU das in die Hand nehmen? 

Du stellt nicht vorhandenen BA mit Pflanzen in Verbindung?

Lass ihn den Teich selber reinigen.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## MonaNelly (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bodenablauf uns Skimmer wirklich nötig??*



ebo schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Also manchmal komm ich hier  echt nicht klar.



tja....so geht´s mir grad mit deinem beitrag....
ein ba hat nichts mit einem pflanzenfilter zu tun....das war nur eine zusatzinfo, denn wenn es keinen bodenablauf gibt, muss das wasser ja i-wie anders gefiltert werden.... 



> ....aber wieso willst DU das in die Hand nehmen?



weil er mich um hilfe gefragt hatte und ich erst mal etwas über koiteiche lernen muss. (und weil ich einfach gerne an teichen arbeite)


----------



## ebo (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bodenablauf uns Skimmer wirklich nötig??*



MonaNelly schrieb:


> wekche pflanzen werde ich mit ihm noch planen, mir geht´s jetzt hauptsächlich um den nicht vorhandenen bodenablauf....



Darum ging es mir aber egal 

Du kannst den Teich doch auch ohne BA filtern. Siehst halt nur die Kabel und Schläuche. Also quasi kpl. gepumpt.
Gruss
ebo


----------



## Testpilot (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Skimmer wirklich nötig??*

Also wenn Du wirklich einen Koiteich willst und diesen, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, gerade planst, dann MIT BA, MIT SKIMMER, MIT ANSTÄNDIGER VORFILTERUNG UND ORDENTLICHEM BIOFILTER!

sonst, Finger weg vom Koi und hin zu Garteneteich, __ Goldfisch und co.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Skimmer wirklich nötig??*

Hallo MonaNelly,
stell doch mal gezielt die Fragen die dir unter den Nägeln brennen. So genau wie möglich, dann bekommen wir das schon hin


----------



## MonaNelly (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Skimmer wirklich nötig??*

@Koi-Uwe:
oki, also: der teich ist ein "stinknormaler" großer folienteich und ich habe hier gelesen, dass ein koiteich eig. immer einen ba benötigt. 
geht es auch ohne??



Testpilot schrieb:


> Also wenn Du wirklich einen Koiteich willst und diesen, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, gerade planst, dann MIT BA, MIT SKIMMER, MIT ANSTÄNDIGER VORFILTERUNG UND ORDENTLICHEM BIOFILTER!
> 
> sonst, Finger weg vom Koi und hin zu Garteneteich, __ Goldfisch und co.



ICH möchte den teich nicht, der teich ist von einem freund und besteht bereits. 



> Du kannst den Teich doch auch ohne BA filtern. Siehst halt nur die Kabel und Schläuche. Also quasi kpl. gepumpt.


das wollteich wissen  die optik wg. den kabeln ist im moment das kleineste problem.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Skimmer wirklich nötig??*

Hallo,
definiere doch mal stinknormaler Folienteich ! SO mit Kies am Grund, Pflanzzonen usw. ?
Hast du evtl. ein paar Bilder ?

Klar geht es auch ohne BA, aber bei Koihaltung ist mit BA einfach besser und sauberer


----------



## sister_in_act (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Skimmer wirklich nötig??*

Hallo Monanelly

zuerst einmal: sind die 6000 ltr das fassungsvermögen des teiches worum es geht?

denn dann sollte dein freund nochmals gut über koihaltung nachdenken.
wenn bei dieser größenordnung koi gehalten werden sollen ist wichtig zu wissen, wie tief der teich ist ( wegen der temperaturschwankungen sommer/winter).
und wenn es denn koi sein sollen wäre ein BA wirklich sinnvoll, denn koi machen unendlich dreck..
zumal man nicht ständig mit dem kescher über den teichgrund fuchteln kann zum säubern wegen der pflanzen.
ein skimmer saugt die wasseroberfläche frei und ist besonders im herbst mehr als dienlich.
um einen wirklich guten filter kommst du bei koi auch nicht herum, egal ob schwerkraft oder mit pumpe.

alles in allem eigentlich ein komplett-umbau.
das ist zu bewältigen, auch mit filter-eigenbau. anleitungen findest du hier im forum massig und auch immer jemand, der zusätzliche fragen beantwortet.

last not least:
ich  habe selber mal so angefangen und bitteres lehrgeld gezahlt. ( bzw meine tiere haben für meine fehler ihr leben gelassen..von rausgeworfenem geld ganz zu schweigen.)
heute weiß ich: wenn koi dann muß das equipment wirklich stimmen, sonst sind krankheiten und kosten vorprogrammiert.
bitte belies dich hier im forum erst gut bevor du loslegst.erspart nerven, muskelkraft und viel geld.

lb grüße ulla


----------



## Testpilot (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Skimmer wirklich nötig??*



sister_in_act schrieb:


> last not least:
> ich  habe selber mal so angefangen und bitteres lehrgeld gezahlt. ( bzw meine tiere haben für meine fehler ihr leben gelassen..von rausgeworfenem geld ganz zu schweigen.)
> heute weiß ich: wenn koi dann muß das equipment wirklich stimmen, sonst sind krankheiten und kosten vorprogrammiert.
> bitte belies dich hier im forum erst gut bevor du loslegst.erspart nerven, muskelkraft und viel geld.



So erging es mir auch.


----------



## shk (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Skimmer wirklich nötig??*

Genau so ist es. Man fängt mit einem kleinen 8000 - 10000l Teich an und "fuscht" was das Zeug hergibt, um einigermaßen anständige Bedingungen zu schaffen.
Jetzt bin ich auch dabei mein 8000l in 75000l umzubauen. Hätte man definitv direkt machen sollen! ;-)

Belese dich ersteinmal hier im Forum und stelle dann deine Pläne vor. Mir wurde hier immer gut geholfen.
Weiterhin viel Spaß mit deinem Projekt!

Lieben Gruß
Stefan


----------

